# Blaupunkt Hamburg MP68 Bluetooth connection



## Crazy BigGaz (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi,

In the car we have a Blaupunkt Hamburg MP68 radio/cd which has bluetooth, which can be used with mobile phones.

I have registered 2 phones on it.
1 is set at Master and the other as slave.
The master get a higher priority when connecting.

But I was wondering if I was to remove the master setting (so both are slave), and both phones was in the car, which one would connect

Would it be:
Closest to the radio?
Furthest from the radio?
Random?

Thanks


----------

